# Yes or no? Mostly for fun discussion



## psychodelicdan (Jun 4, 2014)

This one is directed mainly toward the folks who have been doing this stuff we do for a long time. Im looking for straight up answers. Not opinions. I have plenty enough opinions of my own. A simple yes or no with maybe a bit of a story to go with it. ( there's always time for stories) I've been around this stuff in some capacity for thirty years. I suppose I should make his a poll but I have no idea how so here it is. The question is about gloves. Have "YOU" ever seen someone wearing latex /  nitrile gloves while operating a machine get injured because they were wearing them? Such as you might get wearing leather gloves. Things like snags, slips, dropped. So guys what have you seen?
Dan


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## righto88 (Jun 4, 2014)

No I have not. But I never wore them as I view those who did as, as they didn't want to be here working or getting dirty.


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 4, 2014)

Not yet.  I've been around this stuff for about 50 years.  I don't use any kind of gloves around machinery.


----------



## davidh (Jun 4, 2014)

i also have not. . . tuff hands = mans hands   oops that was an opinion, sorry


----------



## Vince_O (Jun 4, 2014)

NO

But I work in a small eng shop. Half our guys wear them other half dont. I only wear them working on hydro pumps, the oil tasts bad with lunch! LOL


----------



## rafe (Jun 4, 2014)

I use them when repairing stuff, I think they are the best and trust me I'm not afraid to get dirty .....But I don't use them when using the lathe....They might give you confidence you should not have .....or......
 you have more of a chance with a shark than a machine!


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 4, 2014)

No
You can stop reading now.




or




But because i'm stubborn and opiniated you get one anyway... I dont think examination gloves would possess the strength to pull you into a machine. Maybe melting hot rubber would be a concern.

Cheers Phil


----------



## OldMachinist (Jun 4, 2014)

I only wear latex/nitrile gloves when packing bearings with grease. The only other gloves I wear in the shop are for welding.


----------



## psychodelicdan (Jun 5, 2014)

I thank you all for your participation. I also don't care for gloves. A must for welding. I have tuff hands as well. But!  If I wish to ever touch swmbo I must take care of them. It's no good when your touch causes pain. 


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 5, 2014)

No- I cant do the glove thing. No can do.  gloves for snow shovels gloves for welding thats it.   Oh getting my cat when he's POed.
calipers, mics I depend on feel, eyes no good.  Just like back in the day in the shop my friend totally blind was a cracker jack setting
valve lash on V8 Ford flatheads.  Any one knows about these, without adj lifters that was 8hr job even if you were good.  His fingers
were micrometers in the flesh.   True story.
sam


----------



## Marco Bernardini (Jun 5, 2014)

I use gloves just when I have to dip hands into caustic soda or to move splintering materials (but this not always).
The palms of my hands are smooth as #80 sandpaper, and the tip of the thumb even like #40.
Often, instead of the industrial hand cleaner (like the Gojo, here we have the "Cyclon" brand), I use ****&Span or whatever wifey left on the laundry sink (Perwoll is not very effective, anyway).


----------



## Don B (Jun 5, 2014)

Normal leather glove for yard work and household demolition during renovation, heavy welding gloves for welding and clipping the cats claws (he likes to bite when displeased) 

Absolutely Never Around Machines.)


----------



## David S (Jun 5, 2014)

No I have never seen anyone wearing tight fitting nitrile gloves get injured while operating machinery.


----------



## GK1918 (Jun 5, 2014)

David S said:


> No I have never seen anyone wearing tight fitting nitrile gloves get injured while operating machinery.



Now you going to trust a doctor stickin ice picks in ya  (with no feeling in his fingers)??????  NO


----------



## xalky (Jun 5, 2014)

I've tried wearing gloves for different tasks, and they're off my hands within 30 seconds...I just cant do it. I feel like I'm trying to work with a big wad of cotton candy wrapped around my hands...Like it's some kind of cruel joke. I only wear gloves for welding and even then it's after I've felt the heat coming off of the part. I can't do it unless I absolutely have to.  My hands have calluses on top of callusses and that's the way I like it. They're also pretty much always oil stained.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 5, 2014)

No gloves while machining.  I use nitrile around solvents, heavy grease, and anti-seize.  Goatskin when I weld.  Leather when I grind or power wire brush.

GG


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 5, 2014)

I wear Nitrile gloves most of the time I am in the shop.  Wife prefers smooth cut free hands when I touch her.  The main reason I use them is because the swarf is sharp and I cannot remember to not brush off the machine with a brush rather than my hands so I have to take some steps to avoid the myriad of cuts and scratches they have prevented.  As long as they fit well I see no problem with using them, but if Ill fitting or baggy I wouldn't use them around a machine just for the sake of my safety. I personally cannot see where they could contribute to or cause a problem when using a machine and I am old school from back when dirt was clean.

Bob


----------



## psychodelicdan (Jun 14, 2014)

Yep those are two of my main issues. I'm always trying to clean out the lathe with bare hands. ( with it off of course )


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## Pat of TN (Jun 14, 2014)

The only time I ever let a pair of gloves come within contact distance of my lathe or any power tool is when it's off and unplugged. I find gloves hard to work in anyway, even thinner rubber gloves.


----------



## cvairwerks (Jun 14, 2014)

I use nitrile, rubber and cut resistant Hyflex gloves at work all the time, Probably at least once a week, I get the nitriles bound up in a connector, a hydraulic QD or hung on structure. The Hyflex's and rubber ones tend to get hung on door edges or protrusions within the aircraft. On occasion, I've even gotten them pinched in harness or tubing runs.  Wear any of them around something rotating.....NEVER   EVER IN A MILLION YEARS!   I won't even wear any of them around moving doors on the aircraft. I've seen guys mess up at work and wind a nitrile glove up in something rotating, and they are alwasy suprized at how many inches of glove get wound up before they can blink and the glove never tore.  If you have to do something around rotating equipment that requires gloves, shut it down to do the work, wait for it to coast to a stop then glove up and do what you need to. Deglove and start back up. It only takes a couple of seconds extra time compared to days in the hospital and weeks or months of recovery after getting sucked into a rotating tool.

Long loose hair and loose clothing are just about as bad and can hae the same results. My usual admonition to my boss when he starts pushing during safety sensitve work, is that the enemy horde is not coming across Lake Worth and we don't need to launch the bird in the next 5 minutes to keep it out of their hands. In all the years I've worked our flightline, that attitude has kept me and my crews safe and we have never had a reportable injury while operating the aircraft. Trips, falls, running onto open doors, well that is a whole 'nuther animal.


----------

